# Matt finish on BDM.



## nashlm (Jul 26, 2014)

I have some marks on the matte finish. They are from the snap on the holster. The finish is there, the best way to describe them would be shiny marks. Any ideas how to remove them.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

nashlm said:


> I have some marks on the matte finish. They are from the snap on the holster. The finish is there, the best way to describe them would be shiny marks. Any ideas how to remove them.


To touch up my pistols I use Birchwood Casey aluminum black or super blue for the steel. I use q-tips and a dab will do you.


----------

